
Trapdoor commitments in the SwissPost e-voting shuffle proof - gbrown_
https://people.eng.unimelb.edu.au/vjteague/SwissVote
======
karulont
> The implementation of the commitment scheme in the SwissPost-Scytl mixnet
> uses a trapdoor commitment scheme, which allows anyone who knows the
> trapdoor values to generate a shuffle proof transcript that passes
> verification but actually alters votes. This allows undetectable vote
> manipulation by an authority who implemented or administered a mix server.

I do not understand why this does not get more votes. Maybe because the title
was related to cryptography and did not mention the vulnerability.

